# Drivers Portatil pavilion dv2120la



## miguelortega51 (Mar 24, 2009)

buen dia,

agradezco quien me pueda colaborar con un link de descarga para los drivers para este portatil, que no sea de la pagina de hp, porque no me sirve el de Nvidia, y pues la imagen en mi portatil no es muy bonita.... como tampoco me sirve el audio.

muchas gracias.


----------



## adal (Mar 25, 2009)

Hola...! miguelortega51

Te recomiendo que descargues de la web un disco de nombre "Colosus recargado" que tiene un conjunto de drivers que te solucionan este problema.... Coloca en San google, el nombre Colosus recargado.

Excelente solución. Yo lo descargue y solucione muchos problemas


----------



## Elvis! (Mar 25, 2009)

Necesitas los Drivers para Xp o para otro sistema operativo?
Si los necesitas para Xp una vez instalado el controlador de red que seria lo unico que tendrias que instalar para acceder a internet instala el programa Driver Genius Professional pero descarga la version crackeada o alguna que traiga el codigo de registro...Cuando este listo todo esto lo unico que haces es correr el programa y una vez que el programa detecta todos los controladores faltantes te pide descargarlos en algun lo¡ugar donde vos especifiques..cuando termina las descargas lo unico que tenes que hacer es inatalarlos
Otra alternativa es que busques en la pagina del fabricante de la placa madre si no sabes el modelo usa Everest(Programita) y cuando encuentres el nombre lo buscas en google y por lo general siempre es la primer pagina la del fabricante
Cualquier cosa avisa que estoy ;-)

Un saludo!


----------



## cibersound (Mar 25, 2009)

este es el sitio oficial de hp checalo      espero q te sirva

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareCategory?lc=es&dlc=es&cc=es&lang=es&product=3259254&


----------

